
Ask HN: Algorithm behind Windows thumbnail preview? - trashpanda
Hopefully it is not too offensive to the audience. Just aiming to satisfy my curiosity.<p>I was printing a Word document where I entered a picture with complex patterns. When hovering on the Word icon on the taskbar (windows 10), it shows a preview thumbnail. However -- whatever algorithm is used-- it compressed the image so that the preview showed a remarkably different image. I thought it was neat and wanted to figure out what&#x27;s behind it, or at least some pointer. For no reason.<p>Since I&#x27;m not even sure where to start finding this out, I thought I&#x27;d ask. Is HN the right site for this? I guess I&#x27;ll find out!
======
brak1
Do you have a screenshot to show what you mean?

------
trashpanda
Alternatively, do you know of a good place to ask questions of the type?

~~~
Rjevski
Check out Super User (superuser.com), it's from the same people that made
Stack Overflow.

